# Ground Venison Sausage as Jerky?



## dan thompson (May 12, 2012)

OK, here is the deal, I have a bunch of ground sausage uncased from a deer that was processed.  I was thinking, could I make some jerky from this meat, just add cure?  I can't find anything on doing something like this and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pops6927 (May 12, 2012)

First, is it frozen or is it fresh?  What kind of sausage is it; hot, breakfast, Italian, polish, etc?


----------



## dan thompson (May 12, 2012)

IT's frozen right now, and in a mild breakfast and hot breakfast form.


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 12, 2012)

It can be done. It's hard to change from one flavor to another..

It'd be nice to know (maybe you do) what ingredients, including cure #1 or #2 was added to the sausage. I'd do a small 1 lb test batch.  

I bet if you added 1 tsp of black pepper, 1/2 tsp of liquid smoke, and a couple of your favorite other spices that would work with the current 'breakfast blend' then it'd be fine. You may want to try a 1/2 lb just breakfast blend jerky. 

Use a jerky gun or parchment paper and good luck.


----------



## dan thompson (May 15, 2012)

Thanks, I think I will try a breakfast jerky blend, I just didn't know if you could use sasuage as jerky meat.  I will try!!!


----------



## boykjo (May 15, 2012)

Just make sure if there was fat added to the sausage that it doesnt exceed 20 percent. Making jerkey out of ground meat is my preference. I usually do 93 percent lean.

I wouldnt add anything else to the meat if it has already was seasoned... You could ruin it by over seasoning

Joe


----------



## papagrizz (May 20, 2012)

I just tried some with ground beef, Lacking a jerky gun, I put about a pound in a zip lock bag rolled it flat ( just like I saw someone doing while making fatties), back in the fridge overnight to firm up. Cut the sides of the bag and use a wet butter knife to cut into 1" strips.

Worked like a charm...Hope this helps, and please let us know how it comes out..

PaPaGrizz


----------

